# Big Island Bomber



## daveT (Nov 5, 2017)

B-18 Bomber crash on the Big Island of Hawaii. This is the best preserved, most intact wreck in the United States. If it was a B-17 or B-24 it would have been salvaged long ago, but it is just a lonely B-18 that no one loves. 
Please read the attached story and let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks Dave


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 8, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 6, 2017)

Very cool Dave, Jan would be happy as there is a 13 in the pictures LOL


----------

